# MRC Control Master 20 problem



## JLienau (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been using a MRC Control Master 20 for over ten years for my indoor layout,,,,until recently when it just quit providing voltage to the DC output terminals. It makes no difference what output terminal of the three I select, there is zero voltage. When the remote is used and the throttle is turned up the "green" light increases in intensity and when throttled down it decreases like it should, but there is no voltage output at the terminals. The reverse function works as you can hear the relay click, still no voltage. The momentum function operates just like there is voltage available, but nothing, zero, nada at the terminals.
I opened the cover to look for a fuse or circuit breaker but could find none. Yuck!!!!! This has been a very reliable unit for years.
A few months ago I bought a Bridgewerks 220 RM but thats for the outdoor railroad and would be total over kill for indoors besides it won't fit on the power supply stand. I only run smaller stuff inside as the track is mostly LGB 11000 and 15000.
Does any body have any experience with the Control Master 20 or have some suggestions???? 

Joe Lienau


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

send it to mrc they will fix it and send it back to you ......


----------

